# .cpl-Datei schreiben



## TimSz (24. Juni 2005)

Hi,

Ich würde gerne eigene Einträge in die Systemsteuerung eintragen (siehe http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1089491). Hierfür muss ich eine *.cpl-Datei schreiben.

Wie kann ich in einer .cpl-Datei sagen, dass sie mein Programm aufrufen soll?

Gruß

Tim


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Juni 2005)

Hiermit geht das recht einfach: http://www.manitools.com/cplgen/


----------

